# Would you serve/eat cake that was on a wooden train track? *updated PHOTO post 1*



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I am making a train cake for my son's birthday this weekend. It will consist of little train cars (the Williams Sonoma train cake pan) individually decorated. I was going to place them on wooden train tracks (from his train set) to display/serve.

Would you find it gross that they were being served on something not intended for food? I had never thought of it but on my food board people are concerned and it never crossed my mind. I don't want my guests to be put off.

So...totally cute or totally gross?









*Ok, going to try to link photos. Let me know if this does not work.*

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6943286_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2983122_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...7_707681_n.jpg


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as the train tracks are covered with something (plastic wrap, aluminum foil) or the bottom of the cakes was, I'd be ok with it. Otherwise, it's kind of like putting the cake on the floor...which may be ok for some people, but not everyone. It really is a cute idea. I'd love to see pics when you have it set up. My ds loves his trains too.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Wash it, and maybe put some foil under where the actual cake sits (so that the cake isn't directly on it yk?) and totally cute!!! Or put the tracks around the cake dish if you can set them up that way.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

As long as it was clean, I would. I have no idea how you'd make sure everything got that clean though.

I've put toys in cakes I've made before after cleaning them really really well.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't mind - and I really doubt any little kids would mind!!

But if you're really concerned you could wrap the tracks in cling film (not sure what American term is, lol - you know the clear plastic wrapping stuff!).


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
As long as the train tracks are covered with something (plastic wrap, aluminum foil) or the bottom of the cakes was, I'd be ok with it. *Otherwise, it's kind of like putting the cake on the floor*...which may be ok for some people, but not everyone. It really is a cute idea. I'd love to see pics when you have it set up. My ds loves his trains too.


But why? How is it different from a wood cutting board that has been washed?


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

How about making train tracks out of pretzels?

I'm guessing you could use the big pretzel rods for the lengthwise pieces and the tiny pretzel sticks for the cross pieces. A little royal icing should hold them together.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would, but won't the train cars be a little wide for the track?

Personally, I'd probably make train track out of black licorice.


----------



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

put parchment paper over them. That will totally separtate, and not stick, and partial see through


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

would not even cross my mind to be concerned about. but you could always make a cupcake liner placemat for each train car


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

You could easily clean the train tracks. I wouldn't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I would put a paper between the cake and the track, but that would be to stop grease marks staining the track.

I've put (well washed) trains and cars on the top of cakes before so why not the other way round.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

I would be careful serving food from something not made specifically to eat off of. There are lower levels of toxins in dinnerware than a lot of things, HOWEVER I would assume that since this is a children's toy it's probably safe.

Personally, I like the idea of making tracks with licorice or pretzels. If I were at the party and saw the cake served from toy tracks, I would immediately think, 'I hope those are new', and eat the cake anyway.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I would absolutely eat it, and would not think twice about it.

If someone said something, I would tell them they were being ridiculous.

Has no one ever picked something up off the floor- maybe a book that had fallen- and then a few minutes later, eaten a piece of fruit or a cracker, without lathering up?

As for toxins, you aren't applying heat to it and I believe transfer will be minimal or nonexistant.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Our train tracks are grimy and have been touched by lots of little hands in various states of cleanliness. I wouldn't expect that someone else's tracks were any cleaner.

Even if they had been thoroughly washed, I'd still have something of an ick factor eating off of toy tracks. I'd wrap the tracks in foil, like many others have mentioned.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I would absolutely eat it, and would not think twice about it.

If someone said something, *I would tell them they were being ridiculous*.

Has no one ever picked something up off the floor- maybe a book that had fallen- and then a few minutes later, eaten a piece of fruit or a cracker, without lathering up?

As for toxins, you aren't applying heat to it and I believe transfer will be minimal or nonexistant.

That's not very nice. It always grates me when people say this. So dismissive.









If these are plastic tracks, we can assume they have little nooks and crannies in them, right? If these are generally used for play, are you sure you can get the dirt and dust out? Maybe with a toothbrush?

Like I said, I'd probably eat the cake anyway, but I don't think it's ridiculous for somebody to not want to eat off of something dirty whether it's a plate or train tracks.


----------



## brooks97 (Apr 24, 2008)

If cleaning the tracks an issue, can you put them on top shelf in the dishwasher? I think it's a cute idea. Maybe, have the cake board wide enough to run the tracks around the cake?


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
But why? How is it different from a wood cutting board that has been washed?

You didn't mention that you would wash it first







Also, I don't know if they treat the tracks with anything to make them last longer?
Plus it'd be kind of a pain to make sure you got all the cake out of the tracks afterwards, so that it wouldn't get moldy.

I guess the other thing is, people may not know that you washed the train tracks...KWIM? I mean they'd have to ask if they cared, and they may be embarrassed to. I guess it depends on how well they know you...
I know people who are perfectly fine with eating things off the floor or whatever, and when I'm at someone's house, how do I know how something was treated? In general, I'd assume that a plate was washed well enough, but not necessarily things not intended for food. My 2 cents


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Well these are wood, relatively new, clean and I'll wash them first with dishsoap if that makes a difference.

I have to make 16 of these little train cars so I'm setting the track up on my kitchen table. I don't have a serving platter anywhere near big enough. I was originally going to do a serving platter with licorice or such but the party, and the cake, grew.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmk1* 
You didn't mention that you would wash it first







....









DOH! Didn't think I needed to.


----------



## poppan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would run the wooden tracks through the dishwasher (my wooden spoons have certainly been through many times) and then serve directly on them. With a proper platter underneath the tracks of course.

Actually I would test one train track in the dishwasher first and make sure it doesn't crack from the heat, before doing the rest.

As a guest I would not have a problem eating the cake off the wooden tracks... I would presume my host has cleaned them properly.

(*Buttercup*--The wood tracks don't have a lot of nooks and crannies--I've not owned the plastic ones so not sure how they compare. There is just the fairly wide track for the train's wheels. I actually think they would be sanitized just fine with a good soak and scrub in soapy hot water, but personally I would go dishwasher route for added safety.)


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I would absolutely eat it, and would not think twice about it.

If someone said something, I would tell them they were being ridiculous.

Has no one ever picked something up off the floor- maybe a book that had fallen- and then a few minutes later, eaten a piece of fruit or a cracker, without lathering up?

As for toxins, you aren't applying heat to it and I believe transfer will be minimal or nonexistant.

That's a great way to make people uncomfortable in your house. I guess if you want only people that think 100% like you do, then that's fine. Some people don't eat anything off the floor, and some people are fine picking up something that falls down on their own floor and eating it, but not on the airport bathroom floor, or even a restaurant floor. And some people are fine with anything. To say someone is ridiculous because they don't have your exact idea of cleanliness is extremely judgmental.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

OK, I actually wouldn't serve on a wooden track. Only because wood is absorbant, and it could have been treated with something. Whenever I'm having a party I try to make the food in a way that a restaurant or bakery would. Would a bakery serve a cake on tracks not specifically made for food?

What about turning your whole table into a serving plate? You could cover it with foil and colored cling wrap. Or you could get a big piece of cardboard and cover it. I mean, obviously some of us would question the cake being served on toy tracks or at the very least notice it and wonder. Why take the chance of someone feeling uncomfortable with it?


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

You have to post some pictures of this! I can see both sides of this. I'm kind of a germaphobe. But I think I'd be comfortable eating off them if they looked clean. If kids play with something, it usually looks like they do. If they looked clean, I'd be comfortable assuming they were, especially if I knew you.


----------



## poppan (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Well these are wood, relatively new, clean and I'll wash them first with dishsoap if that makes a difference.

I have to make 16 of these little train cars so I'm setting the track up on my kitchen table. I don't have a serving platter anywhere near big enough. I was originally going to do a serving platter with licorice or such but the party, and the cake, grew.

OK... weirdly enough, and I guess I'm only a sample of one, but although the train tracks didn't bother me, eating right off the kitchen table grosses me out a little. I'm germ phobic and assumed that the train tracks would be very well washed, but other people's kitchen tables... that's a different line for me to cross LOL.

Could you put down some parchment paper or foil and then lay the tracks on top of that? Just *something* so it isn't sitting right on top of the kitchen table... because things fall off and land on the table and then I'd be afraid to eat whatever touched the table. Even just some green tissue paper or something (although I guess train tracks don't run across grass, so maybe that isn't a helpful decorating idea).


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

I have this cake pan and made the trains for ds' 3rd b/day - it was so much fun to decorate!:

As you can see, I got a large board and piped a line of icing for the track, then stuck bootlace sweets to the icing. The initial idea was to have the train track going all over the table - weaving in and out of the party food, but I was concerned that it would take too much time to set up. If I did it early in the day, I was sure the cakes would dry out.
To answer your original query, I wouldn't have any issue with eating cake from a toy track, because I would trust you to have washed it


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaLaLaLa* 
Our train tracks are grimy and have been touched by lots of little hands in various states of cleanliness. I wouldn't expect that someone else's tracks were any cleaner.

Even if they had been thoroughly washed, I'd still have something of an ick factor eating off of toy tracks. I'd wrap the tracks in foil, like many others have mentioned.

I'd assume someone using toy train tracks for a food use would boil them and let them dry thoroughly first.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poppan* 
Even just some green tissue paper or something (although I guess train tracks don't run across grass, so maybe that isn't a helpful decorating idea).

But add in mini M&Ms as gravel at the sides of the train tracks and you've got something.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wouldn't serve directly on the table. This actually grosses me out more than the tracks. Although really, I would cover the tracks with cling wrap (you can get quality cling wrap realy realy tight and trasparent), buy some cheap ones just for this (you never know if you will be able to get moist cake out of the tracks and wouldn't want to wreck his good tracks and it would be cleaner) , or make an edible track.

And Annamama, so so freaking cute!!!! Good job!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I assumed you would buy brand new tracks for this purpose ... so eating off of old kids toys (especially porous wood!) totally grosses me out. And I don't think it is fair to the toy either .... which will want to be played with later!!

I vote for making edible tracks out of something else. Sorry mama!


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
I assumed you would buy brand new tracks for this purpose ... so eating off of old kids toys (especially porous wood!) totally grosses me out.

Me, too. My grandmother loves to bake and does some really cool things. She always buys new if she incorporates non-food items, though. I wouldn't want to eat off train tracks that people have been using.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

*blinks*

It would not even occur to me to feel grossed out about that. Maybe if they looked chewed or had visible fingerprints on 'em.







Still, it seems enough people find it icky that in a 16-person party your chances of disturbing someone are fairly high. I like the pretzel-tracks idea; I'd avoid licorice myself as so many people hate it. Jelly snakes could work too, or popsicle sticks or dowelling if you really want the wooden look... or, ooh, if you're feeling really Martha Stewart, you could bake gingerbread tracks!


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

But wouldn't boiling or even washing in really hot water increase the chance that chemicals in the wood would seep into the cake? Seriously, wooden toys, unless it says specifically that it's not treated with chemicals, I wouldn't chance eating off of it.


----------



## poppan (Mar 8, 2008)

Annamama, that is sooooo cute!! Just adorable. And I love your frosting train tracks. How did you make your platter?


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

It's less a chemical issue (these are kids' toys we're talking about) than a food-borne-illness issue. The reason some things aren't food safe (like stuff made with Sculpey or Fimo clay) isn't because of toxins, but because they have big pores in the surface that make them hard to clean, thus raising the odds of bacteria growing in the old food.

Personally, I wouldn't have a problem letting my kiddos eat off of them, but if you want to play it super-safe, spray them down with bleach-water and let them dry fully, both before serving on them and after.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Really, I'd eat it and wouldn't have thought to be concerned or grossed out. If someone mentioned concern, I'd still probably go ahead and eat it.









However, were I making it, I'd probably go for setting it up on a baking sheet with pretzels or candy tracks instead (for my own convenience - like the pp, so I could get it prepared ahead of time and all).

(p.s. way cute idea - kids'll love it! and the pp who'd made it before - cute pics







).


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

I would have agreed with you about the children's toys before we found out how much lead and god-knows-what-else is on them. I'd still eat the cake, but I would take notice and think "hmmmm". I'm sure there are others that would not eat it.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I wouldn't serve it on tracks because...well, I am lazy and wouldn't want to have to scrub them clean afterwards. Or have the kids wander away with them and toss them into the train box with frosting and crumbs still on there. (even though, to be perfectly honest with you, when trains were big at our house there were far grosser things that ended up in the train box on occasion)

I don't think it would bother me to eat cake on a train track, as long as I didn't have to clean it up afterwards and as long as I didn't get an unexpected lip piercing from a splinter.

I have put "Sand" and "Dirt" pudding in newly purchased and clean sand pails (served with their accompanying shovels) and have eaten "litterbox" cake out of a (CLEAN, NEVER USED, NEW) litter box though so...perhaps I am the wrong person to ask about grossout factor!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I wouldn't do it, at least not off of wooden tracks. The few times we've gotten our tracks wet (from like a spilled glass of water or something) they've warped horribly - once dried they are mostly OK again, but their still a bit out of wack. I can't even begin to imagine what putting them through the dishwasher would do to them... And anything less would be quite icky to ask other people to eat off of. If they were *my* tracks I probably wouldn't worry too much, but a friends'??? Icky.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mama,
Haven't read...... but wanted to say: I did this cake for DD1's 2nd birthday. It was soo cute. I made various colors of sugar icing (powdered sugar, lemon juice, food coloring) and colored the different cars different colors. I also used a sugar crystal stick for the smoke stack, and put nerds in the coal cars. I iced a board in green icing for grass and brown icing for tracks for the cakes to sit on. It was super easy and took maybe 15 minutes to do the board and I'm not cake decorating-y.

~maddymama


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would just make tracks from licorice and some terrian like PP said. That would look cute.

Those tracks are too small for the trains on the cake pan and also I don't think it would be good for your tracks.

`


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I would be grossed out unless they were wrapped.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

There's not much you could do to cake that would make me not want to eat it.









That said, since it appears that a fair portion of people would be squicked, I'd use something else for the tracks if I were serving it -- piping some icing down would be super easy and look cute.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt do it. DS loved his train tracks and cake can leave a greasy film on stuff and those tracks are $$. I also know where our tracks have been over the years, new or not and I would not want my hard worked upon cake on those tracks... washed or not.

What I would do is get some 'handi wrap' type stuff and put that OVER the tracks then put the cake on it.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

OT: Where did you get the mold for the trains? I want to get one!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

would not cross my mind a gross, but i would put something under the tracks and not put the right on the table...


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

Did someone say cake? Yes please!


----------



## cameliabrowne (Jun 22, 2006)

I think the best solution is to present the pieces of cake on squares of baking paper on the track, presuming you have washed the track and it is lovely and clean; then that way you get to have the tracks and the guests get to know you have considered the hygiene and presentation side of things. BTW, amazing how many replies you have gotten to this, obviously something that there are strong and yet differing opinions on. I am definitely not a germaphobe (in my own home anyway!) and my children seldom get sick and never need to see doctors. But I was taught to fear dirt inside the house, as a child (although encouraged to get as muddy and dirty as I wanted outside... somehow I survived the outside dirt just fine!) and now I have a sensitive stomach when it comes to food, and small random things can spoil my appetite. Best to play it safe with guests I think.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I would mind to eat the cake directly from the tracks.
I am very creative person and I am generally all for things of that kind
but considering all latest issues with lead and all kinds of toxins being
everywhere I would not be able to stop thinking how much of whatever
could leach into that cake.

All toys are coated with something. Thomas train toys in particular
had many recalls and major lead issues in the past so this
would really be a turn off for me.

However knowing that there is something separating the cake from coimng
in direct contact with the wood would be sufficient for me to enjoy the
design. Many people already suggested great solutions.


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

It sounds like a great cake. I wouldn't mind at all eating cake off the tracks, as long as they looked clean I would assume you'd washed it first, and I'm not bothered in the slightest about possible chemical leaching, it wouldn't even cross my mind, it's not like you'll be cooking it on the tracks. But I'm not sure I'd do it myself because I'd be more bothered about how difficult it could be to get the slightly greasy film off the tracks afterwards, you might end up having to use a scrubber which could scratch the tracks and spoil them.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I would put something on the track first, but for the sake of the track more than the sake of the cake. The lead problems with Thomas things were items painted red, so the track was fine as far as that goes, but it would be basically impossible to get the track properly cleaned afterward, and I'd be worried that latent bits of cake and frosting could cause bacteria to form and/or attract ants.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Wouldn't even make me blink an eye. I think a PP mentioned it and I wonder too if those trains aren't too wide for the tracks. To the point where you wouldn't even see the track really. (I have the same mould *G*).


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SugarAndSun* 
OT: Where did you get the mold for the trains? I want to get one!

It is from Williams Sonoma.

I cannot believe all these replies, thank you!









I think that for the safety of the tracks (and any germaphobes will benefit) I'll either wrap the tracks with saran wrap (sounds like a PITA) or find a decorative baking paper to put under the trains when I go to get more frosting colors.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Something that wouldn't even cross my radar. As long as it wasn't all grody? Not a big deal. To me.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I would cut rectangles of cardboard to the same size as the bottom of the train cakes. I'd wrap the cardboard in foil. Then I'd place each car on foil-wrapped cardboard, decorate and place them along the cleaned wooden tracks.

You get the effect you want, the germ-careful people know that they are protected and everyone is (or should be) happy.

Very cute BTW. Have a happy birthday party!

Annamama - that cake looks amazing!


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annamama* 
I have this cake pan and made the trains for ds' 3rd b/day - it was so much fun to decorate!:
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1121Small.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1128Small.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1126Small.jpg

So cute! I feel like a slacker now. Must start planning cakes for my kids fall birthdays today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
I think that for the safety of the tracks (and any germaphobes will benefit) I'll either wrap the tracks with saran wrap (sounds like a PITA) or find a decorative baking paper to put under the trains when I go to get more frosting colors.

Not only will it be a PITA to wrap the tracks in plastic wrap, but the plastic wrap will probably make it difficult to cut and serve the cake. Definitely go with the paper or maybe some cake cardboard cut to size.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisCat* 
So cute! I feel like a slacker now. Must start planning cakes for my kids fall birthdays today.

Not only will it be a PITA to wrap the tracks in plastic wrap, but the plastic wrap will probably make it difficult to cut and serve the cake. Definitely go with the paper or maybe some cake cardboard cut to size.

No cutting involved, each train car is an individual serving.









With the saran wrap I could use a dab of frosting to secure each train car so they don't wobble.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it would be perfectly fine if you put a but if tinfoil on the bottom of the cake. No one would see it until you cut in to the cake.

FWIW I served chocolate pudding out of the back of one of my son's dump trucks for his 2nd birthday. Maybe my family is just more relaxed, or too polite to say anything!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
I think that for the safety of the tracks (and any germaphobes will benefit) I'll either wrap the tracks with saran wrap (sounds like a PITA) or find a decorative baking paper to put under the trains when I go to get more frosting colors.

Something like an eclair liner would be the right size/shape and would be "food grade" paper (although I'd be tempted to just cut colored cardstock into rectangles with pinking shears).







I agree that saran- or foil-wrapped tracks would be a huge PITA and also would look messy and odd.

I think it's an adorable idea overall -- I bet it's going to look great! You'll have to post pictures!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tizzy* 
I think it would be perfectly fine if you put a but if tinfoil on the bottom of the cake. No one would see it until you cut in to the cake.

FWIW I served chocolate pudding out of the back of one of my son's dump trucks for his 2nd birthday. Maybe my family is just more relaxed, or too polite to say anything!









OMG - my ds would DIE if I did this! He LOVES trucks!!

Anyone know where you can get some of these super cool cake molds for a more reasonable price? i would love to make some of these for my ds, but so expensive for the cake pan!!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Anyone know where you can get some of these super cool cake molds for a more reasonable price? i would love to make some of these for my ds, but so expensive for the cake pan!!

We did a train cake for DS's 2nd birthday, and I just bought an inexpensive pan at the craft store in the cake decorating section. They had a cute engine-shaped one, so we used that and then just baked a sheet cake and cut it into rectangles and decorated them as boxcars. It was more of a 2-D effect though, like you were looking down at a picture rather than how these stand up on a track. But still very cute and DS loved it!


----------



## arihillfarm (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's a great idea and something my DS would love too. However, I would put something between the tracks and the cakes. I don't mind the cake touching them directly as long as they were washed, but I'd be concerned with the icing staining the wooden tracks since they aren't sealed.

-Astrid


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't care. I think it is an awesome idea and you are a superfun mom.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

An easy way to serve right off the table without serving right off the table is to just lay out some parchment paper on the table. You could pipe some frosting tracks right on it.. No need for a platter or anything. although if you want to make it moble a nice piece of thick cardboard wrapped in foil or parchment would work good. If you wanted a grass effect you could use a layer of cardboard and either paint it green or use green tissue paper and then wrap it in saran wrap (get high quality saran wrap if you are using this for any sort of decorating.) Then you can set up the cake and move it to the table when you are ready but I think it would be much easier to just unroll a layer of parchment and set the cake up right there.


----------



## astra (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd eat the cake and not even think twice of it!! We did a train for my son's second birthday, and made the track with twizzlers!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me but I don't have alot of issues with food being on the ground and stuff-our 5 second rule is more like 20 seconds =0.

But I could understand (and know) others who would. So I would maybe take some sturdy cardboard and cut it into small pieces, wrap it in foil or plastic wrap and place it under the cake. Or cut up the paper plates you would serve it on.

its sounds really cute. If you have time when its done post a pic!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

OP how did it/ is it going? update maybe? i would love to see pics!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I would assume that they we washed, and it wouldn't bug me. I don't have a hug germ paranoia/anxiety.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
OP how did it/ is it going? update maybe? i would love to see pics!

I'm making/decorating tomorrow and the party is Saturday.

I was at the store today and found 4 inch wide ribbon (oh my, and it just happens to match the main frosting color perfectly!). I'm going to wrap that around the tracks where the trains will sit with a scrap of wax paper under to stop any seepage. That way the trains sit on nice, new, clean ribbon.* Everyone should be "oooh, cute!" and not have a moment to worry about germs.

FTR, there will be a separate adult cake because no way in heck am I decorating 30 train cars.







Plus you need to use a box mix to get those shaped cakes to come out correctly and I want to eat a _good_ cake. I also hate decorator's icing so my cake will have a good cream cheese frosting. Yum!









_*I will personally throw cake at anyone who complains about germs, contamination, lead or cooties in brand new ribbon which is used to decorate cakes all the time. *wink*_


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercup784ever* 
That's not very nice. It always grates me when people say this. So dismissive.









If these are plastic tracks, we can assume they have little nooks and crannies in them, right? If these are generally used for play, are you sure you can get the dirt and dust out? Maybe with a toothbrush?

Like I said, I'd probably eat the cake anyway, but I don't think it's ridiculous for somebody to not want to eat off of something dirty whether it's a plate or train tracks.

i was thinking about this... why is it dismissive? they dont have to eat the cake. why the need to say something, just dont eat it. thats what i do... no need to complain.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ Because I've heard people say this to other people when they have a concern, and I think it's rude. Not that it wouldn't be rude for someone to say, "I won't eat your cake because it's not sanitary". But obviously some of us would question it to ourselves, and I don't think that having the thought is ridiculous.

Maybe it's because my MIL says this all. the. time. "Don't be ridiculous! I only left the raw chicken in the car for 3 hrs. What do you mean you won't eat it??"


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercup784ever* 
^^ Because I've heard people say this to other people when they have a concern, and I think it's rude. Not that it wouldn't be rude for someone to say, "I won't eat your cake because it's not sanitary". But obviously some of us would question it to ourselves, and I don't think that having the thought is ridiculous.

Maybe it's because my MIL says this all. the. time. "Don't be ridiculous! I only left the raw chicken in the car for 3 hrs. What do you mean you won't eat it??"









I've had people say this to me often too...like giving my ds a present from garage sale and acting like I'm some major germaphobe because I wanted to clean it first (that was when he was putting everything in his mouth). And we're not talking about people who would eat at a restaurant with the same silverware that wasn't washed from the previous diner. I've also met a lot of people who I thought were a bit over the top as far as cleanliness... and it's just everyone has a different comfort level...there isn't a right or wrong.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I _so_ wish I'd thought of a train cake sooner. DS2's party is on Saturday, and he'd love it, but there's no way I can make it happen now. He's stuck with balloons.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annamama* 
I have this cake pan and made the trains for ds' 3rd b/day - it was so much fun to decorate!:
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1121Small.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1128Small.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2..._1126Small.jpg

As you can see, I got a large board and piped a line of icing for the track, then stuck bootlace sweets to the icing. The initial idea was to have the train track going all over the table - weaving in and out of the party food, but I was concerned that it would take too much time to set up. If I did it early in the day, I was sure the cakes would dry out.
To answer your original query, I wouldn't have any issue with eating cake from a toy track, because I would trust you to have washed it









Can I just pop in here and say that this is amazing? I wish I had the energy and talent to do these sorts of things.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Bumping 'cause I added photos in the original post. The cake was a hit! The kids loved it.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
Bumping 'cause I added photos in the original post. The cake was a hit! The kids loved it.

Can't see it!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

The links don't work.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Mko* 
Can't see it!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
The links don't work.

What am I doing wrong? Trying to link to FB photos.

I copied the address at the top of the page. Hrm... ??? I'll try again.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6943286_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2983122_n.jpg


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

very cute!!! The ribbons were a great idea!


----------



## elsa_elsa (Nov 2, 2006)

wow! that's a super cute cake! I like your idea with the ribbons as well, although I'd probably still eat the cake even it was just on the tracks.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dd10 was standing over me when I opened the pictures. She's in love! They look great, nice job.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

That is so cool!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

That is a beautiful cake/display!


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Wow that is amazing! Great job!


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

super cute


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

I love your idea, and the pictures look great, so creative! That said - I wouldn't really think twice about eating off wooden track... I have a wooden cutting board and I eat off that all the time!


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

That's adorable!


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful cake! What a magical thing for your kid to enjoy!

Tjej


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, those turned out so well!!! I am in awe.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie* 
What am I doing wrong? Trying to link to FB photos.

I copied the address at the top of the page. Hrm... ??? I'll try again.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6943286_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2983122_n.jpg

you did an amazing job!!! WOW!!! i bet everyone was in awh!


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, wow wow!

That is beautiful, what a lucky child you have!
Amazing job.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

They are gorgeous!! And look so yummy I've now got cake-craving!!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

THAT is AMAZING!!! - Go you!!!
I even had to grab my DH out of the bathroom to show him the photo! What a cool way to do a cake!!!


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad the party was a hit--I was almost going to add that the train is too cute to eat--so the argument is moot!
Or, that it was really intended as eye candy--so in that respect, you couldn't go wrong.
But either way, if people have a level of discomfort, they can just avoid it and if they happen to tell you that they are/did refusing/refuse the cake due to cleanliness issues, you just smile, apologize and think that they were grown up enough to make a decision for themselves and leave it at that.
Adorable cake.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy Cow, that is absolutely adorable! Definitely going to order that train cake pan for DS's next birthday!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh that cake looks absoulutely amazing as does the party! Awesome job!!

I would TOTALLY eat that cake! YUM!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Aw, thanks everyone!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

SUPER CUTE!! I can't imagine how long that had to take you but OMG, *SO* cute!!!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!! You are one talented cake maker. that is definitels one of the coolest cakes I have seen.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

That looks amazing! So glad everything worked out!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Wow!! So cute!!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome looking spread! The ribbon looks great under your cake trains - good solution!!

(dd here now says "that looks cool mom, maybe we can make a cake like that. . ." since her birthday is coming up. . . I can't handle this 3 y/o wishy-washyness about cake preferences!! I insist on sticking to the strawberry cake we agreed on!!)


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh dear. Both my kids just saw those picks. I guess I know what I'm attempting the next birthday that comes around.

Awesome work, OP


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow! That looks amazing!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, that is one amazing birthday cake.!!!


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, indeed, you are a superfun mom.







That's pretty.


----------



## TerraNoelle (Oct 9, 2007)

It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I wouldn't have one issue eating from it or letting my sons eat it


----------



## simplemama32 (Jul 16, 2009)

OP, the cake is so cute!! The ribbon idea was genius.

This actually reminded me...for those of you who mentioned you'd like to do something similar, there's a train cake pan on sale for $19.99 here.

I saw it the other day and was thinking it would be fun to do something with it for a winter holiday party (yeah, I know it's *July*), like a Christmas candy train.


----------



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Beautiful cake. Looks fun to make. Wish I had that time

But I would still use parchment paper because it is not as absorbent as ribbon


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't even read all the pages. But I would have assumed they were bought new and wouldn't have batted an eye.

Personally I would put a clear saran wrap or something between them but thats more of an clean up issue for myself then having to wash all the tracks.

Looked at the pics and OMG how cute


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)




----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

wow so gorgeous!!! great job!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I just looked at the pictures and that looks AWESOME! SO cute!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! Really, it was not that hard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplemama32* 
...

I saw it the other day and was thinking it would be fun to do something with it for a winter holiday party (yeah, I know it's *July*), *like a Christmas candy train*.

Now WHY did you have to give me that idea???









Quote:


Originally Posted by *laila2* 
But I would still use parchment paper because it is not as absorbent as ribbon

I put wax paper under the ribbon which is what all the cake decorating things say to do. Worked too, I even put a large dab of frosting on each piece of ribbon to hold the cake in place and it didn't seep onto the tracks. I also bought water-resistant ribbon which is what you are supposed to use if you are wrapping a cake with ribbon.

ETA: *for anyone who wants to make this cake,* please use "Cake Release" and a box cake mix. Real cake is too heavy for these specialty pans and it just doesn't bake right, hence my need for a yummy adult cake! If it is going to be sitting out longer than about an hour, do not use a buttercream. I did half butter/half shortening and it started to melt after about 2 hours. I've done full shortening in the past and that stays much better.


----------



## Amanda L (Jun 29, 2010)

Great cake! It turned out really cute and yummy looking!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Cute idea!

I did an "ABC" theme one year and used my old blocks from when I was a kid to spell the name. I set them on top of plastic wrap. I wasn't worried about what people would think, but I didn't want the frosting to get on them and ruin them.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

That is too cute! My ds would LOVE that cake (he's train obsessed). I've thought about getting that pan many times, but can't justify the purchase (ds doesn't eat cakes, at all, but would eat banana muffins... but I'm not sure they would actually come out of the pan).


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh man, that is really cool. It would not even have crossed my mind to not eat it, even if it was directly on the track. I wouldn't have called anyone who didn't eat it ridiculous to their face, but I would probably roll my eyes.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

thats awesome!!!! and thanks for the sale link, i was wanting to get one for ds's birthday coming up, but the cost was too much.

are the littletrains pretty much individual servings? ds will be 3 if that makes any difference


----------



## linchi (Sep 21, 2009)

I read the first page way back when you first posted and I am so happy to have come back for the pics because they are GORGEOUS. Your kid is one lucky little guy







. What a spread!

My baby is 5 months old... I have a bit of time before he eats his first cake!

ps. the tracks look great. I wouldn't have a problem eating off clean tracks whatsoever


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
That is too cute! My ds would LOVE that cake (he's train obsessed). I've thought about getting that pan many times, but can't justify the purchase (ds doesn't eat cakes, at all, but would eat banana muffins... *but I'm not sure they would actually come out of the pan*).

If you use cake release they should pop right out. I'd worry more about them cooking properly because that is a dense batter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
thats awesome!!!! and thanks for the sale link, i was wanting to get one for ds's birthday coming up, but the cost was too much.

*are the littletrains pretty much individual servings?* ds will be 3 if that makes any difference

Yes, they are roughly the size of a large cupcake. When baking, they took about the same time as a pan of cupcakes.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Can I just say, I totally want my mom to bake me that cake for my next *cough*34th*cough* birthday.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow! That is the coolest cake I've ever seen!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh my god. Just had to chime in that that's the cutest cake I've ever seen.


----------



## nadoja (Jul 23, 2010)

Figuring that plates were not meant to be eaten, and most people dont have an issue with cake on a plate...

That is adorable! I like the suggestion of wrapping the train tracks in plastic wrap.

Perhaps place the tracks on a 2x4 and wrap the 2x4 with the track on it so that the top surface is smooth, then place the cake cars on top.


----------

